# What was in it?



## demongirl (Jan 23, 2010)

okay, the other day a few friends of mine were smoking a j that got given to them. One Passed out about an hour after smoking, and when she woke two hours later, everything was spinning, and she vomited. Then walked into the other room where everything basically melted together in front of her, then she fell. Went outside because she NEEDED to be cooled of because she was burning up. and continued throwing up. The other two of my friends suffered from Framing, and the 'melting' vision of everything around them. They also threw up, to the point where breathing was almost impossible. All of my friends had eatin a Full meal before deciding to smoke the j. 

Does anyone have any idea what this could have been cause from or laced with? I've smoked a lot of pot in my day, and NEVER had this type of an occurance. Some imput would be appreciated. thanx.


----------



## demongirl (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, and BTW, they had only taken THREE or FOUR hits ALL DAY (that was the only time that they had smoked (no not in their lives))


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 23, 2010)

Seems pretty clear it was laced with something.  Another reason not to buy mj.  Not that common because if it was laced, it would sell for more $ but you never know.


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like dust..but that wld smell and taste obvious...I know I smoked one jay that was laced when I was like 16...not my scene at all...felt like I drank a case of beer in 10 seconds...


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Seems pretty clear it was laced with something.  Another reason not to buy mj.  Not that common because if it was laced, it would sell for more $ but you never know.



Yeah but some jerkoffs get off on doing that to people....I know after my encounter with dust I was weary to cop weed off the street any more...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2010)

maybe it was moldy..... maybe they sprayed it with chemicals she is allergic to..food poisoning I have heard can do that stuff..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 24, 2010)

I would say angel dust to...pcp...my brother ended up in an emergency room from it when we were teens, just because he thought he was dieng...bad stuff!


----------



## mrdavid (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe it was Salvia Divinorum this stuff is bad to!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 27, 2010)

salvia won't do that...it will give you vivd hallucinations for about 30 seconds, and then fade...it is trippy but very short lived.  Also there is nothing bad about salvia, it is a natural high, extracted from a plant.  PCP or Angel Dust is a man made chemical.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 27, 2010)

Good thing everybody is okay now.
Sounds like lacing to me.
Who knows what it was-don't take any more from whoever gave it to her.
Grow your own and that won't happen.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

I have heard of poeple having the same reaction to monkey paw as some people call it. If you have someone tell you it's monkey paw stay away It is inbombing fluid Fermeldhyde(?) the same stuff they replace blood in the human body with after death.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 27, 2010)

Formaldehyde .
Yep I've heard of that too.
Also heard about some kind of drug for animals being put in it-a local story.

Gb


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

PCP is the drug they use on animal it is a horse tranquilizer


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Roofie weed! I tought about it being salvia also. hmmmmm....Had to be dusted. In the old days they used to spike bad mex brown with pcp or even chopped tab pills..........wonder if it was a pill ? Anyway some of the people could do a mix to where you could'nt tell other than the buzz was several levels above norm. Sometimes the mix was off a bit, made ya trip hard! Last i heard of this trip acid was involved and the poor guy didn't know it. Be carefull, some of that stuff you or your mind doesn't come back from. Grow yer own!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 27, 2010)

Dang ozzy, I haven't heard the word monkey paw in years!!!...lol...I tried it when I was a stupid 17 yr old, I would do anything my big brothers would tell me to...duuuuh..okay.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 27, 2010)

We could speculate forever but we'll never know. Could be anything from chemicals to something like jimsonweed. 

Just another great reason to grow your own..


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 13, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> PCP is the drug they use on animal it is a horse tranquilizer



PCP its crystal meth and is like heroin...
but with some hallucinations.

That you mean is the "Special K" (ketamine).


----------



## MichiganDude (Mar 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Dang ozzy, I haven't heard the word monkey paw in years!!!...lol...I tried it when I was a stupid 17 yr old, I would do anything my big brothers would tell me to...duuuuh..okay.


As soon as I read that, I thought that same thing. Been since the early 80's since I heard about monkey paw!

I remember my best buddy and I bought this nickle bag, and it was dusted.  We smoked a big ole joint, and promptly became almost paralyzed for a couple hours.  Fortunately, we were in my back yard, so I was able to get home pretty easy.  I fell down the basement stairs (all stoners in the early 80's had a basement bedroom, didn't they?) and passed out at the bottom of the stairs.  

My buddy wandered around out little own for 3 hours before he got home.  He lived 2 blocks from me.  That was the only time in my live I flushed weed down the toilet.


----------



## todoobie (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm with 2dog, but then , some people have a sadistic motive or want to take advantage of you guys


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

I have also heard that the fake weed being sold makes people sick...they spray something on it I am not sure what it is..


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like some sorta belladonna (the mentioned jimson weed is a belladonna).  Were they extremely thirsty?

Also, heroin will do that to the ininitiate, but who's cutting bud with H?  They'd just sell the H.

AS mentioned, a damn good reason to hang around here and learn how to not buy pot.


----------

